# Cycling with Biozyme? instant cycling



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok i am going to cycle a 5 gallon and a 3 gallon fish tank. one for a betta, some tetras, and maybe a pygmy cory, the 3 gallon for guppies, but since i have to travel rather far for both the guppies and the tank, can i cycle my tanks with biozyme? will this hurt the fish? is there a better product for the instant cycle? is there any negatives to using this product or products like this? this is my first time cycling, so it needs to be simple.

Thank you!


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

i used superbac to start and on my first water change. I had good results and went thru no mini cycle. i received my Drsf&s catalouge and they were advertising a new product the"one and only" bacterial starter with ammonia. It sounds good so i'm keeping it in mind .


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've used "Cycle" to cycle a new tank. Keep an eye on the ammonia and nitrite, a partial water change will reduce these if they start to rise.


----------

